# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC - Le site web >  Bug renommage de topic datant de 2008 et antérieur

## MetalDestroyer

Sur mes vieux topic, il m'est impossible de renommer le sujet. Que se soit depuis la liste des Topics ou depuis le mode édition du premier message. 

Par exemple, celui là:
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/68...-pour-les-fans

Pouvez-vous corriger celà asap !  ::ninja::

----------


## Kass Kroute

Au pire, tu me fais passer les liens des topics que tu veux renommer (ainsi que le nouveau titre souhaité) et je vois si ça passe avec mes super-pouvoirs.
 :;):

----------


## Maalak

Même chose pour un de mes topics créé en 2009.
Le solution de passer par un modo est effectivement une possibilité, mais je préfèrerais vraiment reprendre la main plutôt que passer par un intermédiaire afin de pouvoir gérer tout seul les mises à jour.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Un petit up pour savoir si un correctif est prévu ?
Merci.

----------


## Izual

Ah parfait, j'ai repéré ce bug en voulant refaire l'OP du topic d'Arcanum justement, y a exactement deux jours.

Donc bah up, quoi.

----------


## johnclaude

Bug présent sur un topic crée en 2009 http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/35...sse-de-Morteau

----------


## Izual

Oui, ça serait vraiment cool que ça soit réglé  ::):

----------


## Tonton_Ben-J

J'ai le même souci sur mon topic des sciences de l'univers, j’avais l'habitude de changer le titre régulièrement pour l'adapter à la discussion du moment sauf que je me vois mal demander à un modo de faire le changement de titre tous les mois ...

----------


## Kass Kroute

Ce que je peux faire, c'est changer le titre du topic et voir si ça le "débloque". Si après mon intervention, tu peux à nouveau le trifouiller, ce serait un progrès.
 :;):

----------


## SiGarret

Hello, mon topic des toilettes : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/43...eux-recensés-!
a besoin de changer de titre. Il date de 2010.
Merci

----------


## Maalak

Et allez, après mon topic MtgO, voilà que c'est mon topic sur les tablettes que je ne peux renommer puisque 3 ans sont passés depuis sa création.
C'est lourd, alors gros up afin que l'on puisse ENFIN reprendre la main sur nos sujets et continuer ainsi à montrer qu'ils sont bien vivants.

----------


## Kass Kroute

Topic des tablettes et topic des toilettes : modifs enregistrées  ::): 

En attendant que le bug soit définitivement réglé, voilà ce qu'on peut faire :

*Vous changez le titre du topic et vous venez ici poster un lien vers celui ci.*
Et un drapeau breton/un chaton triste/un gibet dans le brouillard, au choix, histoire d'exprimer votre déception et votre mécontentement de manière visuelle - c'est mauvais pour les boyaux de la tête la colère rentrée.

Je n'ai qu'à éditer le message : en fait, votre modif' est bien enregistrée mais elle ne s'affiche pas.
C'est donc très rapide à faire  :;):

----------


## kayl257

Hop : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/19...prefixid=f14_1
Merci d'avance!

Mais du coup faut repasser ici à chaque modif?
C'est combien la limite de messages? car le topic des comics est bientot à 10000.

----------


## Kass Kroute

> Hop : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/19...prefixid=f14_1
> Merci d'avance!
> 
> Mais du coup faut repasser ici à chaque modif?
> C'est combien la limite de messages? car le topic des comics est bientot à 10000.


C'est modifié  ::): 
Hélas oui, il faudra repasser à chaque modif'.

Bon là, tu peux préparer la v2 parce que la limite de posts est bien fixée à 10 000.
Ce qui du coup te rendra la main sur les modifs du titre  :;):

----------


## tompalmer

On veut renommer le topic de l'histoire !

----------


## Kass Kroute

Heu... Un lien peut être ?

----------


## tompalmer

http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/28...-Sucker-Punch?

----------


## Minuteman

Ca serait possible de renommer http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/15...mez-les-avions en "Le topic de l'aviation et des canards ailés"

Merci  ::):

----------


## Kass Kroute

Topic des n'avions => fait, bon vol  :;): 


Pour le topic de l'histoire, le nouveau titre que j'ai trouvé c'est "[Culture] Le topic de l'Histoire - Ça marche pas julinz §".
J'espère que c'est bien ce qui était prévu  ::unsure::

----------


## tompalmer

Mais c'est cet abuti de Pelomar qui s'implique pas  :Emo:

----------


## Ash_Crow

Pour info, astuce qui marche : il suffit de déplacer la discussion dans le même sous-forum (et sans créer de raccourci, bien sûr) et avec le nouveau nom (en tant que créateur du fil, on a un onglet "Administration" en haut de page entre les "outils de la discussion" et la recherche interne, avec des boutons pour déplacer, supprimer, etc. le topic.)

----------


## Frypolar

> Pour info, astuce qui marche : il suffit de déplacer la discussion dans le même sous-forum (et sans créer de raccourci, bien sûr) et avec le nouveau nom (en tant que créateur du fil, on a un onglet "Administration" en haut de page entre les "outils de la discussion" et la recherche interne, avec des boutons pour déplacer, supprimer, etc. le topic.)


Ah oui, j’avais jamais fait attention. C’est récent ?

----------


## kilfou

T'as ce genre de droits Ash parce que t'es X86, le lambda CPC n'y a pas accès.

----------


## Ash_Crow

Ben, ça peut s'activer pour tout le monde, non ? Parce que pour le coup, je ne vois pas pourquoi les X-86 advanced qui ouvrent des discussions devraient avoir des privilèges que les X-86 retarded ( ::ninja:: ) n'ont pas...

----------


## Anonyme32145

> Pour le topic de l'histoire, le nouveau titre que j'ai trouvé c'est "[Culture] Le topic de l'Histoire - Ça marche pas julinz §".
> J'espère que c'est bien ce qui était prévu


 ::(: 

Il sait pas orthographier mon pseudo  ::(:

----------


## Tonton_Ben-J

En même temps tu ne sais pas orthographier un prénom  ::P:

----------


## L'invité

http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/45...28#post3092128
Merci!  :;):

----------


## Kass Kroute

C'est fait  ::):

----------


## Pedzouille

Salut,

J'aimerais bien pouvoir renommer mon topic vente comme un grand !! La manip le fait repartir 3 ans, ou faut à chaque fois se trouver un modo ?

Merci

----------


## Kass Kroute

Il faut à chaque fois demander à un modo, hélas.
Tant que tu n'as pas besoin de pouvoir changer le titre souvent et rapidement, c'est pas un problème.

Là, j'ai fait la manip pour que le titre que tu as rentré apparaisse.
Ce qui donne "[VDS] P67 ATX / 4x1go DDR2 / C2D / SB audigy 4"  :;):

----------


## Pedzouille

Merci. Au pire je delete le topic la prochaine fois et j'en recrée un.

----------


## Pandalex

Coucou !

Un pti topic à renommer pour faciliter la recherche :
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/38...ham%C3%A9scope
=> Le Topic des Kaméhaméscope (avec des caméscopes dedans)

Merci  :;):

----------


## Kass Kroute

C'est fait  ::):

----------


## humble.jok

Hello,
Un petit renommage, merci:
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/14...-Samsung-225BW
en [VDS] Carte mère Xeon, 2 CPU, 8Go FBDIMM [EST] 2 Ecrans 27"

----------


## Kass Kroute

Ayé  ::):

----------


## humble.jok

Merci...

En fait, je me suis fourvoyé, je vais vendre plein de trucs...

Du coup, tu pourrais mettre le nom suivant (et après, ça sera bon, je t'embête plus):
[VDS/ACH/EST] Vidange de placards et plus si affinités - La version HARD

Le topic en question:
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/14...ST-2-Ecrans-27

Merci, désolé

----------


## Kass Kroute

> Vidange de placards et plus si affinités - La version HARD


Comme on dirait à Toulouse : Y'EN A PLEIN !!  ::P: 

C'est fait  :;):

----------


## MetalDestroyer

J'aurai besoin d'un renommage de ce topic :
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/36...l%C3%A0-%21%21

En "Du space opéra, en veux tu ? en voilà !! (Dernière MAJ 21 Août 2013)".

Merci.

----------


## Kass Kroute

Ayé  ::):

----------


## kilfou

Par ici siouplait.

----------


## Kass Kroute

Topic BD à jour  :;):

----------


## L'invité

Ici aussi svp.  ::):

----------


## Kass Kroute

Fait itou  :;):

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Renommage de ce topic :
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/36...1-Aout-2013%29

Changer la date en mettant celle d'aujourd'hui (10 Septembre 2013).

----------


## Kass Kroute

Done  ::):

----------


## Pedzouille

Salut,

Pourriez vous mon bon monsieur renommer mon topic vente ci dessous, en [VDS] C2D E7400 / Antec P182 / DDR2 Sodimm

http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/43...2D-SB-audigy-4

Merci

----------


## Kass Kroute

Titre à jour  :;):

----------


## kilfou

Par ici svp !

----------


## Kass Kroute

C'est à jour  ::):

----------


## Maalak

Et un de plus.  ::): 

Il n'empêche que ce serait tout de même pas mal que notre webmaster débloque enfin cette limitation des 3 ans, parce que c'est lourd et n'a absolument aucune utilité ...

----------


## Kass Kroute

Topic [Tablet PC] à jour  :;):

----------


## Maalak

Merci. Mais je pense que je te recontacterai assez rapidement pour le changer à nouveau pour coller un peu mieux à l'actualité du sujet.  ::):

----------


## Pedzouille

> Il n'empêche que ce serait tout de même pas mal que notre webmaster débloque enfin cette limitation des 3 ans, parce que c'est lourd et n'a absolument aucune utilité ...


Ah parce que cette "connerie" est volontaire ??  ::o:

----------


## Wobak

Je pense pas que ça soit volontaire non  :;):

----------


## Maalak

Plop, nouveau renommage demandé.

A moins qu'il ne faille passer par MP, mais j'aurais tendance à penser que plus ce post sera long, plus il y a de chance que le problème soit visible et donc susceptible d'être corrigé.

----------


## Kass Kroute

Hop, renommé  ::):

----------


## L'invité

Un renommage ici svp.  ::): 
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/45...B4t-50-ans-%21

----------


## Kass Kroute

Ça fait bizarre de dire ça à propos de quelqu'un qui voyage dans le temps mais le Docteur Who est à jour  ::P:

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Et un de plus. 
> 
> Il n'empêche que ce serait tout de même pas mal que notre webmaster débloque enfin cette limitation des 3 ans, parce que c'est lourd et n'a absolument aucune utilité ...


Pas volontaire, c'est suite aux migrations du forum. Du coup, t'as une tonne de bug sur les vieux topics et pas que sur le renommage.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

J'aurai besoin de renommer ce topic en "*Freespace 2 Source Code Project : Tous sur les mods & totals conversions (Media VP 2014 Beta 2 OUT)*"
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/108-Mods-Freespace-2

Merci d'avance.

----------


## Kass Kroute

Arf, c'est  trop long : ça donne "(...)VP20". Soit quatorze caractères de trop.
Faudrait réduire un chouilla...

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Alors en "Freespace 2 Source Code Project : Mods & Total Conversion (Media VP 2014 Beta 2 OUT)"
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/108-Mods-Freespace-2

Ca devrait passer, enfin j'espère.

----------


## Kass Kroute

Cette fois, c'est bon  :;):

----------


## Pedzouille

Salut, 

Serait il possible de renommer ce topic en [VDS] Antec P182, DDR2 SO-DIMM, HD6950

Merci.

----------


## Kass Kroute

C'est fait  ::):

----------


## Guest15645676546

Comment dois-je le demander?????

Ca va faire des semaines, que je demande au responsables de virer mes comptes, mais aucun d'entre eux n'a l'air d'avoir les compétences, ni pour me virer mes comptes  ni pour me donner les droits de le faire moi-même. Mieux encore, plus aucune réponse...

Donc je réitère ma demande: Voulez-vous SVP effacer dans les plus brefs délais, TOUS les comptes liés à mon adresse...Si il y à bien un truc qui m'appartient encore ici, ce sont mes données personnels. Je voudrais, pardon non, je VEUX (le voudrait ça fait des semaines que ça ne fonctionne plus ), je VEUX que vous m'éffaciez mes comptes dans les plus brefs délais. Y compris celui que je viens de créer pour pouvoir vous contacter. Vous viendrez encore dire que j'use de multicompte, mais c'est VOUS qui m'y obligé dans l'espoir d'être entendu.

Je pourrais dire que sans réponse de votre part, je porterai plainte, mais je doute que ça fasse effet, j'opterai plutôt pour le flood. Oui c'est nul, nous sommes daccord, mais je n'ai pas d'autre options.
J'espère être entendu cette fois-ci.

Merci.

PS:
Et OUI ma décision est prise et ce depuis longtemps, je n'ai PAS besoin d'un autre temps de réflexion merci.
Si kass ko. pouvait s'activer à des fins autres que répressives mais utile, ça nous changerait. Au lieu de crier au loup parce-que LE mot crack a été cité UNE SEUL FOIS...(pas de lien, juste le mot).
Qu'il utilise SES supers pouvoir, on va rigoler. Pas fichu de virer des comptes...

Faut revoir vos priorités///

----------


## poseidon8500

Euh les oranges n'ont pas le pouvoir de supprimer les comptes des utilisateurs (il me semble que les roses non plus). Tout au plus peuvent-ils les bannir définitivement. Il me semble que seuls Doc TB et Half peuvent supprimer un compte. 
Crier ici ne pourra que t'apporter des ennuis.

----------


## Wobak

> Comment dois-je le demander?????
> 
> Ca va faire des semaines, que je demande au responsables de virer mes comptes, mais aucun d'entre eux n'a l'air d'avoir les compétences, ni pour me virer mes comptes  ni pour me donner les droits de le faire moi-même. Mieux encore, plus aucune réponse...
> 
> Donc je réitère ma demande: Voulez-vous SVP effacer dans les plus brefs délais, TOUS les comptes liés à mon adresse...Si il y à bien un truc qui m'appartient encore ici, ce sont mes données personnels. Je voudrais, pardon non, je VEUX (le voudrait ça fait des semaines que ça ne fonctionne plus ), je VEUX que vous m'éffaciez mes comptes dans les plus brefs délais. Y compris celui que je viens de créer pour pouvoir vous contacter. Vous viendrez encore dire que j'use de multicompte, mais c'est VOUS qui m'y obligé dans l'espoir d'être entendu.
> 
> Je pourrais dire que sans réponse de votre part, je porterai plainte, mais je doute que ça fasse effet, j'opterai plutôt pour le flood. Oui c'est nul, nous sommes daccord, mais je n'ai pas d'autre options.
> J'espère être entendu cette fois-ci.
> 
> ...


T'es au courant que t'as aucun droit à partir du moment où t'as posté sur un espace public avec un pseudo qui ne permet pas de t'identifier directement et personnellement ?

Donc oui ta demande a été transmise, mais comme le dit poseidon, évite de râler gratuitement ça ne t'apportera rien.

----------


## PrinceGITS

Autre point sur l'effacement d'un compte, ça efface seulement le compte, pas les messages postés.

----------


## Maalak

Tiens, sinon petit renommage de topic demandé à nouveau pour coller à l'actualité. 

Marre de ce bug des 3 ans au passage.

----------


## Kass Kroute

Topic actualisé  :;):

----------


## humble.jok

Hello,
Once again, serait-il possible de renommer ce topic: http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/14...a-version-HARD

en "[VDS/ACH/EST] Vidange de placards et plus si affinités (lot i5 Haswell neuf, scellé)"

Merci d'avance...

----------


## Kass Kroute

C'est fait  :;):

----------


## kilfou

Hop svp.  ::):

----------


## Kass Kroute

Voila qui est fait  ::):

----------


## kilfou

Merci !

----------


## Maalak

Bon, ben un nouveau renommage à effectuer.
Faudrait me donner le droits de renommer mes topics tout seul, ça simplifierait la vie quand même ...  ::siffle::

----------


## Kass Kroute

C'est fait  :;):

----------


## Yara rien

besoin d'un renommage plz:

"Le Topic du Rugby !!! Welcome au club house des canards plaqueurs !!!" en "Le Topic du Rugby !!! Welcome au club house des canards (P)Laqués"

Merci d'avance

----------


## Kass Kroute

J'ai trouvé comme titre en place "Le Topic du Rugby !!! Welcome au club house des canards (P)Laqués !!!" avec trois points d'exclamation à la fin.
J'ai laissé tel quel mais si tu préfères sans, pas de problème, je peux les enlever  :;):

----------


## Yara rien

> J'ai trouvé comme titre en place "Le Topic du Rugby !!! Welcome au club house des canards (P)Laqués !!!" avec trois points d'exclamation à la fin.
> J'ai laissé tel quel mais si tu préfères sans, pas de problème, je peux les enlever


Non c'est bon merci  ::lol::

----------


## Maalak

> Bon, ben un nouveau renommage à effectuer.
> Faudrait me donner le droits de renommer mes topics tout seul, ça simplifierait la vie quand même ...


Et hop, je remets ça pour coller à l'actualité. Merci.

----------


## Kass Kroute

C'est à jour  :;):

----------


## kilfou

Siouplait.

----------


## Kass Kroute

Voili voilou  :;):

----------


## kilfou

Erf comme un couillon j'ai édité depuis la page du canard café, pas dans le mode avancé de l'OP.

Du coup faut que tu recommences.  ::ninja:: 

Merci d'avance.

----------


## Kass Kroute

::XD:: 

C'est corrigé  :;):

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

Bonjour bonjour ! 

Un p'tit renommage siouplé : je voudrais mettre le titre "CPC Foot: 2014-2015 - le bon, la brute, et tompalmer" au topic suivant : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/26...013-A-new-hope

----------


## johnclaude

Salut je voudrais renommer le topic des annonces leboncoin
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/42...EBATS-A-LA-CON
en:
"Le topic des annonces leboncoin: avec captures d'écran et sans débat à la con. merci"
(oui avec le merci dans le titre parce que la moitié des annonces est postée sans capture et entraîne un débat de 12 pages)

Merci beaucoup.

----------


## Awake

Hello.

Serai-t-il possible de renommer ce topic en " [Osu!] Rhythm is just a click away !".

Merci  ::):

----------


## n0ra

Bonsoir,

Serait-il possible de renommer ce topic en [Wildstar]La Voie Laquée passe en mode #hardcore et s'attaque aux Archives Génétiques

En vous remerciant.

----------


## Kass Kroute

Titres à jour !
Ou presque : Arnold le joufflu ton lien pointe vers une 404  ::huh::

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

Ah ben le titre a déjà été mis à jour par Zepolak ! (devant l'absence de réponse ici, j'avais modocloché mon OP histoire d'avancer le schmilblik)

----------


## Elespada

Bonjour, est-il possible de renommer le titre de ce topic :

http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/51047-MMO-Archeage

En [MMO] Archeage (s'enregistrer en Page 1!!)

----------


## Kass Kroute

C'est fait  :;):

----------


## Maalak

Me revoilà à nouveau toujours pour le même topic, mais après 3 mois, il faut bien remettre à jour un peu.
Comme l'actualité du sujet est plutôt calme en ce moment, je me contenterai donc d'un titre assez générique.
Merci.

----------


## Kass Kroute

Topic des tablettes à jour  ::):

----------


## kilfou

Siouplait.

----------


## Kass Kroute

Ayé  ::):

----------


## n0ra

Hey,

Bug bientôt résolu ou bien ça va rester encore longtemps comme ça?

Bref, serait-il possible de renommer ce topic  en [Wildstar]Drop 3, les dernières infos en OP, La Voie Laquée progresse en raid 20.

En vous remerciant  :;):

----------


## Kass Kroute

Changement effectué  ::): 

Quant à ce bug, tant que la cadence reste ce qu'elle est, je peux m'en occuper. Parce que si il s'agit de se friter les "paramètres intimes" de la base de données du forum en mode admin, il faut vraiment que ça vaille l'investissement.
 ::unsure::

----------


## L'invité

Si quelqu'un peut me changer le titre du topic Pokémon, ce serait sympa.  ::): 
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/44...26#post3026526

----------


## Kass Kroute

Fait  :;):

----------


## humble.jok

Hello,
Quelqu'un pourrait update mon topic de vente: http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/14...scell%C3%A9%29
en:
[VDS/ACH/EST] Vidange de placards et plus si affinités (déstockage socket 1155, 1156, DDR2, DDR3)

Merci

----------


## Kass Kroute

Arf, un brin trop long...
Il rentre "_[VDS/ACH/EST] Vidange de placards et plus si affinités (déstockage socket 1155, 1156,_" et c'est tout.

Qu'est-ce qu'on fait  ::blink::

----------


## Narm

Salut, 
On a décidé d'ouvrir le topic des dépanneurs informatiques indépendants à l'ensemble des indépendants bossant dans l'informatique, mais je ne peux pas renommer le topic. Si vous pouviez le faire, ça serait sympa  ::):

----------


## Kass Kroute

C'est fait  ::):

----------


## Narm

Merci :3

----------


## kilfou

Par ici svp.

----------


## Kass Kroute

C'est à jour  ::):

----------


## kilfou

Merci !

----------


## kilfou

Par ici svp !

----------


## Flad

Heureusement que t'es là pour faire vivre ce topic  ::ninja::

----------


## Nirm

> Heureusement que t'es là pour faire vivre ce topic


  ::XD:: 

Merci Flad, j'ai ri!  ::lol::

----------


## Kass Kroute

::P: 


Topic de la BD à jour !

----------


## Olipro

Bonjour, je souhaite changer le nom de mon topic : topic, s'il vous plait.

----------


## Kass Kroute

Ayé  ::):

----------


## johnclaude

Salut à toi junte dirigeante du forum. Je souhaiterais mettre à jour le titre d'un topic concernant le montage PC qui s'appelle [Tuto] Monter son PC
Ça me ferait plaisir dans mon petit cœur sensible qu'il s'appelle maintenant *[Tuto] Monter son PC (nouvelle version PDF disponible)*

Merci beaucoup.

----------


## Kass Kroute

Voila qui est fait  :;):

----------


## johnclaude

Merci.

----------


## Arteis

Coucou la compagnie

http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/10...e-dans-le-four

Pour calmer la horde de canard avide de sang sur le topic de la cuisine serait-il possible de mettre :

*Canard cuisine le topic en chantier qui fait vaisselle neuve*

Merci d'avance  :;):

----------


## Kass Kroute

C'est fait, bon appétit  :;):

----------


## Arteis

> C'est fait, bon appétit


Merci Kass c'est nickel  ::): 



Spoiler Alert! 


Par contre tu as oublié la moitié du titre en route  ::ninja::

----------


## Kass Kroute

C'est voulu, c'est pour voir si tu suivais :mauvaisefoi+10:
C'est corrigé  :;):

----------


## Arteis

> C'est voulu, c'est pour voir si tu suivais :mauvaisefoi+10:
> C'est corrigé


Ma foi c'est un joli bonus  :^_^: 
Mais non je suis bien évidemment tout  ::ninja:: 

Encore merci  :;):

----------


## humble.jok

Hello,
C'est possible de renommer mon topic: http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/14...cket-1155-1156

En [VDS] Configs complètes 1155, GeForce 960, RadeOn 290X, ...


Merci

----------


## Kass Kroute

Ayé  ::):

----------


## CaMarchePas

Coin coin
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/52...is-puis-ACT-4-!

Est ce qu'on peut le renommer en "Path of Exile : dual ligue 1 mois puis acte 4" svp  :;): 

Merci.

----------


## Kass Kroute

C'est fait  ::):

----------


## CaMarchePas

Encore moi, mais on est impatient et on a du croustillant qui arrive donc bon...

http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/52...is-puis-ACT-4-

"Path of Exile : 2.0 incoming + Screens Acte 4 !"

SVP merci encore !

----------


## Kass Kroute

Ayé  ::):

----------


## CaMarchePas

Merci!  :;):

----------


## CaMarchePas

Bon ben désolé encore moi, toujours pour : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/52...is-puis-ACT-4-

On devait avoir des infos aujourd'hui mais on s'attendait pas du tout à ça ! XD

Du coup, un petit renommage en "Fap of Exile : 2.0 The Awekening, béta le 20/04", merci ! (normalement pas de changement d'ici là  ::P:  )

----------


## Zepolak

Fait.
Je me suis permis de ne pas mettre exactement le titre demandé, lettre pour lettre  ::trollface::

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Fait.
> Je me suis permis de ne pas mettre exactement le titre demandé, lettre pour lettre


Merci et heu, on a rien vu hein ! :°

----------


## Darkath

Avec le retour des elections US et donc du :popcorn: un nouveau titre est requis dans le topic idoine :

http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/60...e-same./page21

*[Elections USA] Bush Vs Clinton II : Le retour
*


Merci :D

----------


## Zepolak

C'est fait !

----------


## Darkath

Merci !

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Hello, j'aimerais renommer ce topic :
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/10...-Beta-2-OUT%29

En "Freespace 2 SCP : Mods & Total Conversion (Media VP 204, PBR, HDR, Bloom, Soft Shadow)"

----------


## Zepolak

J'ai bouffé un espace pour garder la dernière parenthèse (car trop de caractères) mais voilà qui est fait.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Merci.

----------


## CaMarchePas

Et me revoilà !

http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/52...%AAta-le-20-04

Si on pouvait le renommer en "Fap of Exile Béta 2.0(act4) lancée, Cutthroat incoming" svp merci !  ::):

----------


## Zepolak

Voilà qui est fait.

----------


## CaMarchePas

Merci !  ::):

----------


## kilfou

Par ici svp !

----------


## Kass Kroute

Topic àjouré  ::):

----------


## kilfou

Merci !

----------


## n0ra

Bonjour,

Ce serait possible de renommer ce topic en "[Wildstar] Passage en free-to-play et le Drop 5 disponible en détail" ?

Merci.

----------


## Zepolak

Voilà qui est normalement fait.

----------


## humble.jok

Hello,
C'est possible de renommer ce topic en:
[VDS] Vidange de placard (écran, playseat, volant, réseau, ...)

Merci

----------


## Kass Kroute

C'est fait  ::):

----------


## humble.jok

Merci chef...

----------


## Pedzouille

Salut, 

Serait il possible de renommer ce topic en [VDS] HIS R9 270X IceQ X² / C2D / Antec P182 / DDR2

----------


## Kass Kroute

C'est fait  ::):

----------


## Pedzouille

Merci  :;):

----------


## johnclaude

Depuis la refonte de cet été je peux renommer mes vieux topics moi même, et du coup plus besoin de passer ici pour que les modos le fassent.

----------


## humble.jok

Hello,

Un petit topic a renommé s'il vous plait:
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/14...%C3%A9seau-%29
en [VDS] Vidange de placard (RAM, CG, ... - Arrivage permanent)

Merci

----------


## Zepolak

Ça devrait être fait.
(Je me permets d'en profiter pour te demander de mettre ta signature en conformité niveau taille avec la charte s'il te plaît  ::):  )

----------


## Pedzouille

Salut,

Pourriez vous svp modifier le titre de ce topic par [VDS] DD 2.5"

Merci, bonne journée  :;):

----------


## Zepolak

C'est fait.
Par contre, comme tous les éléments du titre sont en majuscule, le forum passe tout en minuscules  ::trollface::

----------


## Pedzouille

Ok, merci le forum normalisateur  ::o:

----------


## Maalak

> Depuis la refonte de cet été je peux renommer mes vieux topics moi même, et du coup plus besoin de passer ici pour que les modos le fassent.


C'est ce que je me disais aussi, c'est étrange qu'il y ait encore des demandes pour ça.

----------


## zwzsg

Bonsoir,

Désolé pour la résurrection.

Je pensais renommer le topic https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/1...-Rock-Galactic
a l'occasion de la grosse update d'aujourd'hui.

J'ai passé toute ma douche à réfléchir à quel jeux de mots à base de nain serait le plus adapté, j'en suis sorti une fois décidé pour
*Deep Rock Galactic - Saison Nain: Nabots vs Robots*
Mais là, stupéfaction & consternation, je ne trouve pas de bouton ni de menu pour renommer le sujet.

En 2021 est-il possible à l'OP de renommer un sujet de lui même? Et si oui, comment? Et si non ... je dérange un admin tout les six mois, ou je reste sur le titre actuel, sobre et factuel?


Edit: J'ai trouvé! Il faut cliquer sur "*Modifier le message*", puis sur "*Aller en mode avancé*" pour faire apparaître la boîte "*Intitulé*".

----------

